# Tomcat-Projekt aus Eclipse läuft unter xampp nicht



## riseX (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe unter eclipse mit xampp ein Tomcat-Projekt erstellt und möchte nun auf einem anderen Rechner (da läuft auch xampp) das Projekt nun starten. Nun findet er kein Servlet mehr ... die web.xml befindet sich im Projektordner unter WEB-INF.

Irgendwie wird eclipse die Pfade verbogen haben, so dass nun das irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert. Auf was muss ich genau achten. Ich denke, dass Problem hatten schon mehrere oder?

Gruß
riseX


----------



## Oliver Gierke (21. Dezember 2007)

XAMPP in der standard installation ist ein Webserver. Der kann von Haus aus kein Java... 

REINHAUN!


----------



## riseX (21. Dezember 2007)

Ja das weiß ich ... ist mit Tomcat-Plugin


----------



## Oliver Gierke (22. Dezember 2007)

Okay... Fehlermeldungen? Exceptions?


----------

